# Whimzees



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Question, how long should I leave a whimzee in with my hamster? He's obsessed with it and I read everywhere they they recommend to remove after a few hours. Would my hammy be overindulging on it if I leave it in there with him? He seem to really like it!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

No just leave it in there. Don't replace it as soon as it's gone though. Remember these things are a treat


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> No just leave it in there. Don't replace it as soon as it's gone though. Remember these things are a treat


Ok I felt bad that maybe he gets indulgent but I guess he knows how to control himself xD


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Update: came out this morning, noticed the whimzee has been moved closer to burrow but I guess it was too big (it's a rice bone) to fit without him having to do home renovations!


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Update: after over a week, that whimzee rice bone is still holding it's own and Marble has been out during the day just to gnaw on it. But today he hasn't come out but been busy in his burrow...Turns out cheeky little bigger has somehow managed to take the rice bone back into his burrow so he can chew to his hearts content in there! I have no doubt the rice bone will hold up fro another good month or so, as it is so so so much harder and tougher than normal whimzee to the point that I worry and wonder if it would harm his teeth instead of help keep them trim!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Update: after over a week, that whimzee rice bone is still holding it's own and Marble has been out during the day just to gnaw on it. But today he hasn't come out but been busy in his burrow...Turns out cheeky little bigger has somehow managed to take the rice bone back into his burrow so he can chew to his hearts content in there! I have no doubt the rice bone will hold up fro another good month or so, as it is so so so much harder and tougher than normal whimzee to the point that I worry and wonder if it would harm his teeth instead of help keep them trim!


No it should be fine. Rodent teeth are stronger than ours! Normally if they break its because of deficiency and illness. So as long as he's healthy I wouldn't worry


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> No it should be fine. Rodent teeth are stronger than ours! Normally if they break its because of deficiency and illness. So as long as he's healthy I wouldn't worry


Thanks Engel!
I have tried to incentivise him to interact with other chew toys than just a whimzee by soaking a few wooden chew toys in blueberry water, to find that he's actually not very partial to blueberries =_=
I have sourced walnuts in shell from M&S and he seems interested but whimzee is still his favourite! Guess I can't really get him to be interested with other things until he has conquered that whimzee!


----------

